# Bad clutch slave cylinder I believe. What do you think?



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

Hey everyone,
So here's the deal: About a day or so ago, I noticed my clutch pedal wasn't returning as fast as it used to. Then today, my clutch started slipping, with the clutch not completely disengaging and the pedal return getting even worse. So I baby it to get home, just barely. I get home and let it rest for a few minutes, then try actuating the clutch. The pedal has multiple spots of resistance that coincide with a grinding noise, clutch won't fully engage, and finally the clutch pedal just stays glued to the floor. Despite hoping for a failing master cylinder, research suggests it's a bad slave (which is of course inside the bell housing). Car is an '02 TT quattro coupe 225 ALMS with 180k and climbing 

Here are my questions:
1) Do my symptoms suggest a failed slave cylinder?
2) If so, I know I'll have to go into the transmission to replace it. Though my clutch feels fine, should I just replace it at the same time? I'm guessing this probably won't add to much time to the overall job.
3) Is there a good write-up for the job somewhere?
4) What else should be replaced at the same time, ie stretch bolts, etc?
5) My front sway bar bushings need to be done too. Is there time savings to be had by doing this job at the same time? (the coating on the fsb at the bushings is cracking off)

Thanks everyone, and happy holidays. Wish I had known what to ask Santa for a little sooner than today!


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

This site: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=219975
suggests that a blockage in the master cylinder could cause similar symptoms. Anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

In the past I went month's with a bad slave! I'd try bleeding the clutch and see if you have a full pedal and if so go around the block and see if it works like it should. Don't go too far, I first replaced my master thinking it was the problem but it was not. I would bleed the clutch every day to go to work and get back home and the master helped but would never hold pressure. I then pulled the engine and trans out to replace the clutch and slave to fund out it was leaking like a mad man all over the disk but never slipped. I'd put money on the slave needs to be replaced. I'f you are lucky you can run it for little to make it too where you can do the work or have some one do the work. I'm my case I learn to rev match like I do in the semi truck and float gears.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

DerBassSpieler said:


> Hey everyone,
> So here's the deal: About a day or so ago, I noticed my clutch pedal wasn't returning as fast as it used to. Then today, my clutch started slipping, with the clutch not completely disengaging and the pedal return getting even worse. So I baby it to get home, just barely. I get home and let it rest for a few minutes, then try actuating the clutch. The pedal has multiple spots of resistance that coincide with a grinding noise, clutch won't fully engage, and finally the clutch pedal just stays glued to the floor. Despite hoping for a failing master cylinder, research suggests it's a bad slave (which is of course inside the bell housing). Car is an '02 TT quattro coupe 225 ALMS with 180k and climbing
> 
> Here are my questions:
> ...


.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds exactly like the issue I had except mine happend after a clutch install. 

Just replace the master cylinder as they are prone to failure from seals swelling up and blocking a hydraulic fluid orface. Replace and bleed and also the new slaves sometimes are shorter rod so make sure when it's out all the way it's pressing both switches on clutch pedal. 

FYI it is installed on the clutch pedal


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

FYI, I topped off the brake fluid reservoir and the fluid started leaking out of the transmission case. Hows that for confirmation of a cracked slave cylinder?


----------

